# Topics > Space > Space communications, Interplanetary Internet, Interplanetary WiFi >  Deep Space Network

## Airicist

Website - deepspace.jpl.nasa.gov

Deep Space Network on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 19, 2013




> On Christmas Eve, Dec. 24, 2013, NASA's Deep Space Network, the world's largest and most powerful communications system for spacecraft, turns 50.

----------

